# 2012 LT 1.4 climate control not working



## Ryder37745 (Dec 19, 2019)

I have 2012 chevy cruze with heated seats. I took seats out to clean carpet and the climate control quit working. I have tried everything to get heat or a back with no luck . Anyone had this problem or can give me some tip on what to do???


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ryder37745 said:


> I have 2012 chevy cruze with heated seats. I took seats out to clean carpet and the climate control quit working. I have tried everything to get heat or a back with no luck . Anyone had this problem or can give me some tip on what to do???


Have you checked the fuses yet? I suspect moisture from the cleaning may have popped one thereby affecting the HVAC. I don’t have an owner’s manual handy, but look in yours. It will show you which fuse box has the fuse(s) for the HVAC and heated seats .

HTH

Doug

.


----------



## Ryder37745 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes checked fuses. There all good.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ryder37745 said:


> Yes checked fuses. There all good.


Alright, let’s back up a little .

When you say the climate control is not working, do you mean the heated seats? Or the heater?

If it’s the seats, you probably need to get a voltmeter on the connectors under the seats and see if they are getting power. Also inspect the connectors to see that all the wires are in place.

If it’s the heater, tell us what is working. Does the fan blow? Can you adjust the speed? What happens when you select a different vent? When you change the hot/cold setting?

With a little more info, maybe we can zero in on the problem.

Doug

.


----------



## Ryder37745 (Dec 19, 2019)

Heat and ac


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ryder37745 said:


> Heat and ac


Welcome Aboard!

Meaning what? As Doug asked, does the blower work, all speeds, is the dash dead? Is it not coming out of the outlet you want?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ryder37745 (Dec 19, 2019)

The climate control is dead. Nothing working


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ryder37745 said:


> The climate control is dead. Nothing working


I would start with checking the fuse again to be sure it's good. Next I would remove the control unit from the dash and start probing it to be sure it's getting +12V and GND. Then I'd look at the outputs on it to see if they are changing when the knobs are turned.

Basically, you keep probing around until you find where the disconnect is, where there's power at one spot on a wire but not at another. Then you know where to drill down to find the problem.

It could be a bad control unit, but I doubt it. I'd bet it's an open connection somewhere that needs to be repaired.

Doug

.


----------



## Dan Mitch (Aug 21, 2021)

Help! I have a 2013 4 cyl with AC issues. Where I’m at and what got me here. The ac worked off and on for a few days before it quit for good.
It’s been in a shop and they have pulled the Freon out and recharged. Wasn’t the issue. They have chased power as much as they could before they got over my budget of their labor cost. They couldn’t find a definite cause after a few hours, and they seem to think it’s the control panel. The issue is all controls work except it’s not getting power to the compressor clutch to come on. 
so my question is- is there a better chance of a pressure switch or something stopping the clutch from coming on or is there a chance it might be the controls? 
again it has a full charge and all the controls work and light up. The only issue I see is the clutch not engaging. It worked perfect until it didn’t.


----------

